# Lost/Missing Medical File



## maniac779 (15 Feb 2007)

I am trying to track down my med docs and its becoming apparant that they likely are lost somewhere. This is somewhat of a problem as my new medical category was never updated on my MPRR before they got misplaced, and as it stands, the medical category on my MPRR isn't sufficent for my trade.

So the long and short of it is that I hold the correct medical category, but I don't have the papers to prove it. Can anyone suggest anything? Is it possible a shadow file is held somewhere?

(You may ask why I believe they are lost... well, they were sent from Hamilton, ON to St-Jean, QC, about 800km, via Priority Post and three weeks have past with no arrival of the med docs in St-Jean and no receipt of a 728 pink copy in Hamilton.)

Edit for a point I forgot to include.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Feb 2007)

Try you BOR, who is obligated to investigate the where abouts of your file.  Failing that, contact the freedom of Information offices and apply through there.

Exact same thing happened to me, and they were track down.  Files are not supposued to be "Lost".  Further5 more, all of that is supposed to be electronically filed as well.

Keep trying.

If you need anymore info, let me know.

dileas

tess


----------



## Bigmac (15 Feb 2007)

*     Here is exerpt from interim guidance policy 7000-26 from CF H Svs Gp in regards to finding missing CF 2034 med docs:*


*Guidelines * 
1.	Whenever medical documents are not received within 24 hours following the arrival of an individual at a ship or unit, tracing action shall be initiated by the receiving unit direct to the dispatching unit with a copy of the information to the dispatching unit's regional surgeon and NDHQ/DHCRM.

Tracing Actions 

2.	Should the medical documents not then be received, the following action shall be taken:

*Action*
*Dispatching Unit:*	notify NDHQ/DHCRM by message that the member's medical documents are not available and request that photocopies of all medical documents on file be forwarded to the dispatching unit; and notify the receiving unit that the original medical documents are not available and that DHCRM has been requested to raise temporary documents, which will be forwarded immediately on receipt. If the form CF 2034 cannot be located after search and tracing action has been completed, a Board of investigation shall be convened in accordance with Reference B.  A copy of the correspondence shall be passed to the receiving unit to obviate further tracing action by the new unit; 

*Receiving Unit:*	initiate a form CF 2034 and mark the upper right-hand corner of the envelope with the word TEMPORARY; and 	on receipt of the photocopies from the dispatching unit, the medical authorities of the receiving unit shall, on the temporary form CF 2034, complete the schedule of contents from the photocopies. Form CF 2016, Medical Attendance Record, shall be raised and marked TEMPORARY. 

3.	If the missing documents are later located by any unit, the following action shall be taken:

*Action*

*Unit that has located the documents:*    the documents are forwarded to the unit at which the individual is serving. A covering letter should be included to explain the circumstances of the case; and 

*Member’s Unit:*	the information contained on the face and reverse sides of the temporary form CF 2034 shall be entered on the original form CF 2034; and the contents transferred; the temporary form shall then be destroyed. 

References

A.	CFAO 19-11 (Cancelled and replaced by DAOD 1002-2 Informal Requests for Personal Information)

B.	QR&O 21.75 Convening of a Board of Inquiry Concerning Missing Classified Materiel


----------



## PO2FinClk (15 Feb 2007)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> via Priority Post


Post Canada should then be able to track it, which the "Dispatching Unit" (which is not necessarily the OR, could be Med Boards) should be requesting.


----------



## maniac779 (15 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far... alot of good information here.

More information:

I am being posted in 2 weeks. How does this complicate things?

Who is technically responsible for the docs? I am assuming the sending unit maintains responsiblity for them until they are in the hands of the gaining unit.

More questions:

From what I understand, my current, up to date medical category is electronically recorded somewhere, but I was told there was no way to reproduce it. Is there a way to access these mentioned ''electronically filed'' documents for authority to make changes to my MPRR?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Bigmac (15 Feb 2007)

Here is the way it is supposed to go: Your previous unit was in Hamilton. All medical files for southwestern Ontario are held at ASU London including Hamilton. Your unit in Hamilton would request the med file from London. Upon receipt of your med file your unit in Hamilton would add that to your pers file , clothing docs, etc. and package and send to St Jean.
      The short answer is if Hamilton had your med file and say they mailed it to St Jean then they are held responsible until it is found. If they did not have it then it is probably still sitting in London because they did not request it. Check with ASU London to make sure it isn't there.


----------



## CallOfDuty (16 Feb 2007)

Has anyone here ever had their PERS file dissappear? Mines gone and nobody in CFB Halifax, knows where the heck it is!!  Even St. Jean says they cant find a copy.... ???
PS---sorry for the hi-jack....


----------



## BernDawg (16 Feb 2007)

You, my friend, have ceased to exist.  Run, Run!!!

j/k  I haven't had it disappear but there are a few things on mine that I would LIKE to see disappear.

btw Methinks there is going to be some RMS in serious doo-doo.


----------



## Roy Harding (16 Feb 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> btw Methinks there is going to be some RMS in serious doo-doo.



Probably - depending on the circumstances.

Your Pers File isn't "missing" it's being "held in abeyance in an unknown location".  

These things do take place occasionally - in my experience, the missing docs always show up, eventually.  I know that doesn't ease your immediate concern - and I feel for you - hang in there.


----------



## COBRA-6 (16 Feb 2007)

I recently found my dental docs being held at the base I mounted out of for tour, sometimes it happens, I just called around until I found them.


----------



## CallOfDuty (18 Feb 2007)

THanks guys.....I'll just keep waiting.    :-\


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2007)

Pers files and Med files are both protected documents.

Tell the people in the OR that, if they are unable to come up with the documents, that they have to notify the MPs & initiate a full blown investigation.

Had an instance like that last year..... the minute the words MP were uttered, some people started looking real hard and, LO & BEHOLD, the missing file was found.

Amaazing!


----------



## Aerobicrunner (19 Feb 2007)

This is the web site and an extract from Chapt 10 of the A-PM-245 Military HR Procedures manual to provide additional information regarding missing or lost documents.
http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DHRIM/mhrrp/Ch10/engraph/ch10_e.asp#1010

Lost Documents – Tracing and Replacement
1046. The URS shall establish control procedures to identify lost or misrouted documents in a timely manner. Documents should be hastened by the gaining URS if not received within five working days of a mbr's reporting date. The losing URS shall be responsible to initiate tracing action if documents are lost.

1047. When all efforts have failed to recover missing documentation, the losing URS shall request the following authorities to dispatch replacement documents to the gaining URS:

a. DHRIM PERMIS for documents held at NDHQ on mbrs of the Reg F and the Supp Res as detailed in Chap 3, Anx C;

b. CFMGHQ/Health Records Sect for medical documents (Reg F and Res F on Cl C Res Svc or on att post);

c. the Res F administrative HQ for documents they hold; and

d. the mbr for such documents as birth/marriage certificates, education transcripts, etc. 

1048. Upon receipt of the replacement documents, the gaining URS shall take the following action:

a. use the photocopies provided to raise a new UPF and/or user file as appropriate; 

b. print an MPRR from HRMS (under Go, Administer Workforce, Report GC, Military Personnel Resume);

c. for Reg F mbrs and Res F mbrs on Cl B or C Res Svc for more than 180 consecutive days, advise the mbr to schedule a dental appointment to raise new dental documentation;

d. replace forms CF 892A/CF 892 IAW A-LM-181-001/JS-001. Some Clothing Sects have an electronic version of clothing documentation and may be able to provide their own printout; 

e. review replacement documents with the individual and wherever required, raise new documentation, i.e., form CF 742, a CF 30 or a DND 452, and other CF forms; and 

f. if required, raise a new CF 459. 

1049. If all efforts have failed to recover a missing UER, the mbr's unit shall raise a new UER as per the instructions in Chap 6.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Feb 2007)

Aerobicrunner said:
			
		

> This is the web site and an extract from Chapt 10 of the A-PM-245 Military HR Procedures manual to provide additional information regarding missing or lost documents.
> ...



Thanks, Aerobicrunner - as I'm retired, I can no longer access the DWAN.  I knew that such procedures existed, couldn't remember the specifics (not something you need to do every day (hopefully)).  I ALSO knew that someone would be along with the reference.

Roy


----------



## PO2FinClk (19 Feb 2007)

2 things have yet to be answered which could in turn better pin point the course of action:

1- WHo sent your Med Docs, the Medical Unit or the Orderly Room?
2- You said it was sent Priority post, which in turn would allow for it to be tracked by Post Canada. Has Post Canada been contacted to determine its' location or even use their website to this end?

Seriously though, by checking through Post Canada by whomever sent your docs, you will know where it is, was received and signed by whom, etc etc Losts of leg work which can easily and quickly be done.


----------



## maniac779 (20 Feb 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> 2 things have yet to be answered which could in turn better pin point the course of action:
> 
> 1- WHo sent your Med Docs, the Medical Unit or the Orderly Room?
> 2- You said it was sent Priority post, which in turn would allow for it to be tracked by Post Canada. Has Post Canada been contacted to determine its' location or even use their website to this end?
> ...



Med Docs were sent by the Orderly Room at the CFRC. They were holding them for some reason after my CT.

They said they were sent via priority post. I am currently trying to coax a tracking number out of the sender, however, I have had little response via email. I am going to call them tomorrow.

Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Feb 2007)

Show up in person... they'll have a harder time saying no or ignoring you. You will also likely force them to do some looking. Use words like "official complaint" and "MP investigation". Be polite, no matter how frustrated you feel... it will keep them off balance... they expect you to get mad.


----------



## maniac779 (24 Feb 2007)

Update.

Still no joy despite my continued gentle prodding. No one seems to think this is urgent enough.

Therefore, I am drafting the MP investigation request memo and submitting it at closing time on Monday if I haven't got satisfactory progress. I'll of course, make sure I politely make my intentions known at the begining of the day so as to hopefully light a bit of a fire under them.  

Thanks again for all the responses. Much appreciated and all helpful.


----------



## schart28 (24 Feb 2007)

I talked to the MP section in LP for my case. Go ahead, you will see things move.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Feb 2007)

I actually used a different MP, and my release with all the "Missing" files suddenly got cleared within 30 days.  This is after 4 years of trying to clear out.

Good luck, and hope the threat of an investigation puts a fire under their aises.

dileas

tess


----------



## PO2FinClk (24 Feb 2007)

Have they sent a message pan CF seeking your docs yet? What about your chain-of-command? Remember to address it through your chian-of-command before you ask for anything or it could backfire very badly at you.

Until these have been fully followed no investigation will be started or even considered until then. 

Besides, they (Hamilton) sent through the cover of a 728 and Priority Post, the onus here is with Canada Post and their ability to track their mail, not the OR's or Med Clinics.


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Feb 2007)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> ...No one seems to think this is urgent enough....



It's "urgent enough".

At the beginning of this thread, I quite honestly felt that it was a case of someone wanting something to happen "instantly" - having been one of those responsible for moving documents, I was fairly sure that this was a case of "not fast enough for me".

Now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## maniac779 (25 Feb 2007)

PO2FinClk,

The ''pan CF'' message will be issued some time Monday I think. 

As for the CoC, it is being followed, however, it has been a case of me finding out information without them, and then after I am adequately informed, telling my CoC exactly what I want done... there isn't an excess of enthusiasm for issues like this from them. 

As for making requests, all of them have been, and are being made through my CoC. Up to this point it has been informal, which I hoped was enough... Putting the same request through via paper will hopefully garner a little more attention.

From the information I have so far, my instincts are telling me they are buried under a pile of unopened mail at their destination.  :-\


----------



## maniac779 (25 Feb 2007)

Roy,

I appreciate the sudden influx of faith. I too in another trade, moved documents. As such, I do have an appreciation for the time it takes. In this case, they are over due, rest assured.


----------

